# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Khám phá đất nước Thái lan với giá hấp dẫn , luôn khởi hành hàng tuần

## dulichthiennhien

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN
TOP THAI*




Chi Nhánh : 365 Trần Phú , P.8 , Q.5 , TP.HCM

* Tour Thái Lan khuyến mãi tháng 5/2013 : 
* *BANGKOK-PATAYA 6N5D : 12,19/05 = 353 $ 
BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6N5D : 07,14,21/05 = 368$
BANGKOK-PATAYA 5N4D : 10,17,21/05 = 333 $ 
SIN-MAL 7N6D : chủ nhật hàng tuần = 618$*  



*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

*YH:dulichthiennhien999EMAIL:dulichthiennhien999@gmail.com* 
*Giới thiệu chương trình:* 
• *Tham  quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok,  Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với  bãi biển cát trắng, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari  world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Show Cao Bồi... Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế  Hoàng, Làng dân tộc Nonooch xem các màn biểu diễn hấp dẫn của các chú  Voi thông minh, Khao Chee Chan, Dạo thuyền trên sông ChaoPharaya Huyền  Thoại…Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Thưởng thức  chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Show Pêđê)…*
*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*
*Ngày thứ 1 :*
*TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK*
Hướng  dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp  chuyến bay đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa đoàn về  khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…

*Ngày thứ 2 :
BANGKOK - SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA - HOÀNG CUNG – SAFARI WORLD
THÁI MASSAGE - PATTAYA*
Sau  khi ăn sáng, Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền  thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.  Tiếp đến tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày  các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ -  Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng  thất. Tiếp tục đi tham quan công viên Safari World – Vườn thú thiên  nhiên Hoang Dã sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi  đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm  dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn  độc đáo của loài Cá heo thông minh, Show diễn của các loài chim, .  . đặc biệt là Show diễn tái hiện những pha hành động của Cao  Bồi.. (Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên). Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến  Pataya, khi đến nơi nhận phòng dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn. Hướng dẫn  tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến Massage Thái cỗ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút).  ( Ăn 3 bữa)


*Ngày thứ 3 :*
*PATTAYA - ĐẢO CORAL – NONOOCH – KHAU CHEE CHAN - PATTAYA*
Sau  khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng canô cao  tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên  biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí  tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm  trưa. Tiếp đến tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, với hàng ngàn loài Hoa  Lan đẹp nhất trên thế giới và các loài giống cây hiếm trên thế giới  được nhập vê Thái Lan gieo trồng với giá hàng chục ngàn usd, và xem  show diễn tái hiện lại cuộc chiến giữa Thái Lan và Miến Điện. Du khách  sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi  gần 30chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing...) rất  thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh... Tiếp tục tham quan Khau Chee Chan,  với hình Thích Ca dát vàng cao 118 mét, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ  niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Rama thứ 9 của Thái Lan…Sau đó xe đưa  Quý khách ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Bờ Biễn với khung cảnh thật đẹp và lãng  mạn, Dùng bữa với BBQ Hải sản thật hấp dẫn. Sau đó xe đưa về khách sạn  nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Pattaya về đêm….(Ăn 3 bữa)

*Ngày thứ 4 :*
*PATTAYA - TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC*
*SHOW PÊĐÊ - BANGKOK*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường  về ghé tham quan Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm  nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt.  Sau đó Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày  đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là  một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm  hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà  hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái  Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày  trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc (Hoặc ăn tại  nhà hàng trung hoa) Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn  độc. Ghé tham quan của hàng trung bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá  Đuối, Ăn tối với món lẩu Thái Suki, Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức  chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Pêđê) do các vũ  công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok.. (Ăn 3 bữa)


*Ngày thứ 5 :*
*BANGKOK -- FREE DAY -- TỰ DO MUA SẮM*
Sau  khi ăn sáng, Quý Khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như World  Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market,  Rachada Sago…. (Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng  xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm  nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok)..(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc)

*Ngày thứ 6 :*
*BANGKOK - CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG - CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM*
Sau  khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế  giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách  Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950  Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho  sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. Tiếp đến  đoàn tham quan Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị  vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III  – chùa có lịch sữ lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc  Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayuthaya, Quý khách  có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia  đình…Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….



* KHÁCH SẠN: 4 SAO TIÊU CHUẨN THÁI* 
BANGKOK: MYHOTELRATCHADA
THE VICTORY HOTEL
BANGKOK INTER PLACE .
PATAYA: GRAND SOLE HOTEL
AIYAREE PLACE HOTEL
CITIN GARDEN RESORT (Hoặc tương đương tiêu chuẩn)


* CHUYẾN BAY:* 
TK 69 : SGN/BKK 20:25---21:50 QR 617 : SGNBKK 17:45 – 19:15
TK 68 : BKK/SGN 15:05---16:35 QR 608 : BKKSGN 20:10 – 21:45
LH 773 : SGN/BKK 21:15---22:40 VN 853 : SGN/BKK 17:00---18:30
LH 772 : BKK/SGN 15:15---16:50 VN 850 : BKK/SGN 11:20---12:50

* GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:* 
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. 8. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. 9. Bữa ăn theo chương trình.
3. Khách sạn3, 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng). 10. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.
4. Tặng 1 xuất Thái Massage. 11. Nón du lịch, Bao đựng hộ chiếu.
5. Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.
6. Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối đa 200.000.000VND.
7. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu.

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
1. Hộ chiếu. 3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (65.000VND /ngày /khách).
2. Chi phí cá nhân. 4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (740.000VND /khách) đối với ngoại kiều.
Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi = 75% giá tour người lớn + thuế 100%. (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
Hủy tour sau khi đăng ký phạt 50% tiền cọc.
Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 50% tổng giá tour chương trình.
Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình.
Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình. 
(Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn

*
NGOÀI RA CTY CÒN TỔ CHỨC NHIỀU TOUR KHÁC NHƯ :
SINGAPORE-MALAYSIA , CAMPUCHIA , CÁC TOUR CỦA TRUNG QUỐC , ....*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour Thái Lan tháng 9 chỉ còn giá 7.120.000VND/khách  ( bao gồm vé máy bay ) , mấy bác ủng hộ nhé

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Tour Thái Lan 6 ngày 5 đêm tháng 9 khuyến mãi chỉ còn giá 7.120.000VND/khách  ( bao gồm vé máy bay ) , mấy bác ủng hộ nhé 						* :hehe:

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*HIỆN NY CTY CÓ TỔ CHỨC TOUR ĐI TRIỂN LÃM QUẢNH CHÂU CANTON FAIR - TRIỆU KHÁCH 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM VỚI GIÁ 14.900.000VND/KHÁCH ( MỖI NĂM CHỈ 1 LẦN DUY NHẤT ) 
QUÝ VỊ NÀO MUỐN ĐI THAM QUAN XIN HÃY LIÊN HỆ SỚM MS VĂN : 093.888.7261* :dance:

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*HIỆN NAY TRONG THÁNG 9 CTY CÒN NHẬN KHÁCH TOUR THÁI  
NGÀY 28/9 - 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM VỚI GIÁ 6.780.000VND/KHÁCH 
NGÀY 30/9 - 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM VỚI GIÁ 7.120.000VND/KHÁCH 
MONG MỌI NGƯỜI ỦNG HỘ NHA*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Tour Thái Lan 6 ngày 5 đêm tháng 10+11 khuyến mãi chỉ còn giá 7.120.000VND/khách  ( bao gồm vé máy bay ) , mấy bác ủng hộ nhé 						* :hehe:

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Tour Thái Lan 6 ngày 5 đêm tháng 10+11 khuyến mãi chỉ còn giá 7.120.000VND/khách  ( bao gồm vé máy bay ) , mấy bác ủng hộ nhé* :dance:

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Bangkok-Pattaya (6N5D) bay TK: 07/10 = 7,120.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (6N5D) bay LH: 07, 14, 21, 23, 28/10 = 7,120.000d
 Thai - Ayutthaya (6N5D) bay QR 17:45, ve 20:10 KH: 04, 11, 18, 25/10 = 7,680.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (5N4D) bay LH: 05, 12, 19, 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$
 Trien Lam, Quang Chau Canton Fair, Trien Khanh (4N3D) 14/10 = 710USD*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*OPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 12/10 = 6,780.000d 
(6N5D) bay LH: 14/10 = 7,120.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 23, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Thai - Ayutthaya (6N5D) bay QR KH: 18, 25/10 = 7,680.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (5N4D) bay LH: 19, 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 12/10 = 6,780.000d  (con 2 seat)
- TOPTHAI (6N5D) bay LH: 14/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Bangkok - Pattaya (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 23, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Thai - Ayutthaya (6N5D) bay QR KH: 18, 25/10 = 7,680.000d 
 Bangkok - Pattaya (5N4D) bay LH: 19, 26/10 = 6,780.000d 
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 

*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 19/10 + 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 18/10 = 7,680.000d 
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan 
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

* TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 19/10 + 26/10 = 6,780.000d 
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 18/10 = 7,680.000d 
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 28/10 = 7,120.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan 10,400.000vnd
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

* TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 19/10 + 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 18/10 = 7,680.000d 
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 28/10 = 7,120.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan 10,400.000vnd 
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Bangkok - Pattaya (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 23, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Thai - Ayutthaya (6N5D) bay QR KH: 18, 25/10 = 7,680.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (5N4D) bay LH: 19, 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
 Trien Lam, Quang Chau Canton Fair, Trien Khanh (4N3D) 14/10 = 710USD*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 19/10 + 26/10 = 6,780.000d 
- AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 18/10 = 7,680.000d 
- BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 28/10 = 7,120.000d
- Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
- Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan 

*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

* TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 26/10 + 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/11 = 6,780.000d
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 01, 08, 15, 22, 29/11 = 7,680.000d
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 28/10 + 04, 06, 11, 13, 18, 20, 25, 27/11 = 7,120.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat hang tuan = 618$
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan = 10,400.000vnd
LH: MS VĂN :093.888.7261
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

BKK-PTY (5N4D) bay LH: 26/10 = 6,780.000d - HH30$
BKK-PTY (5N4D) 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/11 = 6,780.000d - HH30$
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 01, 08, 15, 22, 29/11 = 7,680.000d - HH35$
BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 28/10 + 04, 06, 11, 13, 18, 20, 25, 27/11 = 7,120.000d - HH35$
Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat hang tuan = 618$ - HH40$
Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan = 10,400.000vnd - HH30$

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BKK-PTY (5N4D) bay LH: 26/10 = 6,780.000d 
 BKK-PTY (5N4D) 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/11 = 6,780.000d 
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 01, 08, 15, 22, 29/11 = 7,680.000d 
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 28/10 + 04, 06, 11, 13, 18, 20, 25, 27/11 = 7,120.000d 
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat hang tuan = 618$ 
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan = 10,400.000vnd*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*thái lan bangkok-pataya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 3 ,5 , cn hàng tuần* *
                                     5 ngày 4 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 6 hàng tuần* *
thái lan chương trình mới bangkok-pataya-ayuthaya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
singapore - malaysia 7 ngày 6 đêm  sentosa: Resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon – bảo tàng sáp – nhạc nước sos & vườn chim jurong  –  kuala lumpur – genting highland - malacca :* *khởi hành chủ nhật hàng tuần* *
singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm công viên merlion - resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon - nhạc nước sentosa - merina bay sands - garden by the   bay :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
nam ninh - dương sóc - quế lâm 5 ngày 4 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
bắc kinh - thượng hải - hàng châu - tô châu 7 ngày 6 đêm 
campuchia 4 ngày 3 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần *

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
                                     5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM JURONG  –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY THE   BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
                                     5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG  HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM JURONG –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG  HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY THE  BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM JURONG  –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY THE   BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*
*KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 2, 3, 5, 6, CHỦ NHẬT HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

*YH:dulichthiennhien999EMAIL:dulichthiennhien999@gmail.com*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 
 *
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
**SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 4-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 4-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :**mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết 
**MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT* * NHẤT*
*YH:dulichthiennhien999EMAIL:nhanlevan92@gmail.com* *
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR*
*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : 28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dungdonthanh

Bài viết có ích em chúc bác vui vẻ.......

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 4-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*• Tặng suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
*• Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour Thái tet moi nguoi ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe moi nguoi

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour thai ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour Thai tet van con nhan khach , mong moi nguoi ung ho

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour thai tet con nhan khach ngay 28,29, mung 6-8-10 tet , mong moi nguoi ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour thai ngay 22/2 gia 7.310.000 5n4d , lh ms van 093 888 7261

----------


## chaovietnam

du lịch thái lan luôn luôn hấp dẫn, up phụ bác ạ

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*tour Thai mung 5-mung 6 - mung 8 van con cho gia hap dan , moi chi tiet xin lien he Ms Văn : 093.888.7261
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour Thai khoi hanh hang tuan , dac biet co cac tour di vao dip le tet Thai Lan va le 30/4

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour thai lan va tour campuchia khoi hanh hang tuan

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour tet thai lan dang co khuyen mai hap dan , xin lien he ms Van 093 888 7261

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour Thai Lan hap dan cho he

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour thái lan khuyến mãi tháng 5 hot hot , liên hệ ms văn : 093.888.7261

----------

